# I actually used karate last night.



## wimwag (Mar 24, 2014)

Last night my dog comes over to the couch and wakes me up and leads me to the door.  I'm about to let him out when I hear the doorknob jiggle a bit and then the screen door shutting.  I walked back to the couch and grabbed my gun, then returned to the door and slowly unlocked the deadbolt.  I saw the shadow of a man moving across my deck towards the door so I employed a hard front snap kick into the screen door, making definite contact with the would be burglar and sicced my dog on him.  The dog lunges out the door and the guy lets out a weird yell and my dog, barking like a psycho tears off after him down the driveway and doesn't return for 45 minutes.  He comes back with no blood on his muzzle or teeth so I'm fairly certain he just chased him home.  And he's also a black lab.  Just a dopey dog, definitely not a fighter.


Found this on my porch near the door.  &#128522;. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes?


Sent from my Nokia Lumia using Tapatalk and glitchy Windows 8


----------



## wimwag (Mar 24, 2014)

Not sure what happened there.  Here's the picture.









Sent from my Nokia Lumia using Tapatalk and glitchy Windows 8


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 24, 2014)

what can i say  but happy you and the dog are ok.
I will not get into the legal problems you could have got into in most states if the dog hurt the guy


----------



## wimwag (Mar 24, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> what can i say  but happy you and the dog are ok.
> I will not get into the legal problems you could have got into in most states if the dog hurt the guy




Word.  I admit I'm glad he woke me up.  Dog trumps gun and karate sometimes.  Not to mention if the idiot had some sort of weapon and me being half asleep, my kids or their mother coulda wandered downstairs with an intruder in the house and been hurt or worse.



Sent from my Nokia Lumia using Tapatalk and glitchy Windows 8


----------



## wimwag (Mar 24, 2014)

About the legal problems, a fine is well worth it if he implicates himself in a felony.  &#128522;  Cops around here pet my dog all the time.  I think he sees them as friendly because I open carry and so do cops?  Not sure why he likes every cop he sees.  He even likes grumpy State Troopers giving me $10 seatbelt tickets lmao

Sent from my Nokia Lumia using Tapatalk and glitchy Windows 8


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 9, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> what can i say  but happy you and the dog are ok.
> I will not get into the legal problems you could have got into in most states if the dog hurt the guy



Why should a person get into any legal problems if they or their dog hurts the guy in a situation like this? The guy was an intruder, and he was the one instigating. He was not an innocent person.


----------



## Steve (Apr 9, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Why should a person get into any legal problems if they or their dog hurts the guy in a situation like this? The guy was an intruder, and he was the one instigating. He was not an innocent person.


I'm not a lawyer, and this is just a guess, but the guy wasn't in the house, and if the dog was "sicced" on him, chased him down after he was fleeing and no longer on the guy's property, it's no longer self defense.  

Edit:  Or, since you used the term "should" are you asking a philosophical question?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 9, 2014)

With the laws the what they are today in most places if someone is hurt on your property no matter what they where doing there you are responsible.  
If the dog had bit the person the dog would most likely be subject to rabies testing, you would be subject for any medical bills, and if you had told the dog to attack or it was said you told the dog to attack you could be put under arrest.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 9, 2014)

A Dog is generally treated like any weapon if you can use force then that force can be a dog. For suing there is a difference between tripping over an unsafe step and getting clamped by a property owner.

Regardless the guy would have to front the cops at which point would have to explain what he was doing there in the first place.

Which he won't do.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 9, 2014)

wimwag said:


> About the legal problems, a fine is well worth it if he implicates himself in a felony.  &#62986;  Cops around here pet my dog all the time.  I think he sees them as friendly because I open carry and so do cops?  Not sure why he likes every cop he sees.  He even likes grumpy State Troopers giving me $10 seatbelt tickets lmao
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia using Tapatalk and glitchy Windows 8



    You could get much more than a ticket. You could be sued out of house and home and your dog could be put to sleep. If your dog was stopping the intruder from coming into your home or attacks him when he's on your property that's one thing, but from what other people have said I see now how if the dog chased and attacked him after he leaves your property, than it is no longer self defense and you the owner would be held responsible.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Laws vary from state to state, and sometimes from local jurisdictions as well, so I can't say if you violated the law or not.  But your intruder being on your deck (which I would guess means your back yard) at night, testing your door knob, wouldn't put him in a good light.  I suspect he doesn't want to be identified to police as a potential burglar in your area, so I doubt there will be any complaint against your.  But one never knows.  

There was a report the other day of a woman who complained to police that her pot supplier had given her nothing but an ounce of seeds and residue.  Since it was a state where possession was illegal, things didn't turn out well for her.  It is very possible that line of thought has already occurred to your intruder.

I would be extra vigilant over the next few weeks (or months), as the intruder might try to get back at you by damaging your property, or trying to hurt your family, or poison your dog.  Not very likely, but then one doesn't know how angry he was at the sport your kick and your dog made of his plans for the evening.


----------



## wimwag (Apr 10, 2014)

Steve said:


> I'm not a lawyer, and this is just a guess, but the guy wasn't in the house, and if the dog was "sicced" on him, chased him down after he was fleeing and no longer on the guy's property, it's no longer self defense.
> 
> Edit:  Or, since you used the term "should" are you asking a philosophical question?





Or my dog, as an extension of me, was obeying my order to detain an intruder caught in the process of a forced entry so that I could affect a citizens arrest but the criminal got away from him or into a vehicle.

What's more likely is that after a few minutes the dog realized that he was not in the yard and better get home but saw a fast food bag in the ditch and stopped for a snack.


----------



## wimwag (Apr 10, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> You could get much more than a ticket. You could be sued out of house and home and your dog could be put to sleep. If your dog was stopping the intruder from coming into your home or attacks him when he's on your property that's one thing, but from what other people have said I see now how if the dog chased and attacked him after he leaves your property, than it is no longer self defense and you the owner would be held responsible.




The thought went through my mind.


----------



## wimwag (Apr 10, 2014)

oftheherd1 said:


> Laws vary from state to state, and sometimes from local jurisdictions as well, so I can't say if you violated the law or not.  But your intruder being on your deck (which I would guess means your back yard) at night, testing your door knob, wouldn't put him in a good light.  I suspect he doesn't want to be identified to police as a potential burglar in your area, so I doubt there will be any complaint against your.  But one never knows.
> 
> There was a report the other day of a woman who complained to police that her pot supplier had given her nothing but an ounce of seeds and residue.  Since it was a state where possession was illegal, things didn't turn out well for her.  It is very possible that line of thought has already occurred to your intruder.
> 
> I would be extra vigilant over the next few weeks (or months), as the intruder might try to get back at you by damaging your property, or trying to hurt your family, or poison your dog.  Not very likely, but then one doesn't know how angry he was at the sport your kick and your dog made of his plans for the evening.










I grew up in a foster home where we had a sexually abused girl whose father would come and threaten us..unless my big ol German Shepherd/Rottweiler mix Duke was outside.  After being chased across our field and hit by an off road vehicle, Duke was slightly crippled but still very imposing.  After he mauled the rapist dad for shoving me into the wall when I tried to stop him from entering the house, a van full of other family members started driving by and a month later my dog disappeared. He was only 3 but saved that girl. She was adopted and owns a business now.


----------

